

Ex-Myspace Exec to Launch Facebook Alternative - tilt
http://allthingsd.com/20110526/ex-myspace-exec-to-launch-facebook-alternative-with-funding-from-dfj/

======
calufa
Keep feeding the "social bubble". And still noone invests on free education...
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtpeSpkK_JI&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtpeSpkK_JI&feature=player_detailpage#t=1165s)

